# Tornado in Benidorm



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I bet there were still some tourists on the beach


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

I can totally believe this if this was yesterday afternoon - I live by the port in Valencia city and my entire patio table with glass top lifted 5 foot in the air before smashing to the ground - breaking the top. It was really awful!! I live on the 9th floor of an exposed new apartment block....


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

samthemainman said:


> I can totally believe this if this was yesterday afternoon - I live by the port in Valencia city and my entire patio table with glass top lifted 5 foot in the air before smashing to the ground - breaking the top. It was really awful!! I live on the 9th floor of an exposed new apartment block....


Yes, it was yesterday afternoon.

We are about 15 miles south of Benidorm, on the coast. We did not see the tornado but we had heavy rain and hailstones. We had no satellite TV until about 8pm.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

DunWorkin said:


> Yes, it was yesterday afternoon.
> 
> We are about 15 miles south of Benidorm, on the coast. We did not see the tornado but we had heavy rain and hailstones. We had no satellite TV until about 8pm.


Got the Tram from Lutheros (Alicante) to L'Alfas and back again yesterday... such a miserable day weather wise.


----------

